# close



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I sold my elong and have no piranhas now, plan to get a new piranha once I move into a house.

...How would I preserve the bacteria so that I could use it in the future once I set up my tank again...don't want to have to go through the cycle thing again.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I would just buy a 5 gallon tank and add bottled ammonia (at your own risk of course) with your filter running. Small and easy to take apart and move when needed.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

yea or just put some messy fish in it.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

What about freezing it or keeping it real cool. Isn't that how bio-spira is preserved?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

fisrt i would just suggest re-cycle. Its not that hard if your already takign down a tank to move which is a couple weeks already (plus it gives you more time to save for bigger and better p's). or you could setup a 5 gallon and keep the media in it. You could kjust dose ammonia, but i would just add some small fish


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

TobiasRieper said:


> I would just buy a 5 gallon tank and add bottled ammonia (at your own risk of course) with your filter running. Small and easy to take apart and move when needed.


This would be the best way. Temperature plays a role to so keep it at 76-80 degrees also. just make sure you buy the no name brand "ammonia" in your local drug store or supermarket and make sure it is clear, contains no surfactants, and to be doubly sure shake the bottle to see if it suds up. If it does its the wrong kind. All you need is a baby dropper and just add at the same time on a daily basis 6 drops per every ten gallons to keep the bacteria alive. I would use the measure of your original tank and not the small tank to keep the media fully established. Also you will need to do partial water changes also because pH will eventually drop and you dont want to kill of the bacteria due to a low pH.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

This thread may be closed! thanks everyone.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

need_redz said:


> This thread may be closed! thanks everyone.


----------

